# Blueberry wine



## wingnutooa (Aug 6, 2009)

got about 23 +/- lbs of blueberries from a guy that was renting storage from us and i'm starting the wine tonight.


anything i should take care in doing?


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2009)

Add pectic enzyme and wait 24 hours before adding yeast
I would freeze them 1st if you have not done that already. Put berries in a paint straining bag.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 6, 2009)

Blueberry can be tough to get fermenting.. so make a really good yeast starter for it.


Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2009)

Good point Allie. Also add nutrient to the yeast


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2009)

i agree as blueberries produce bezoate naturally which is a yeast inhibitor so use nutrient and energizer and do the sarter like said above. I do the nutrient in 3 steps to keep fermentation gong strong all the way through. I add 1/3 the nutrient up front along with all the energizer, another 1/3rd at 1.060 and the last 1/3rd at 1.030.


----------



## Bailey (Aug 12, 2009)

Started my own blueberry batch on 8/8/09. I started w/ 15 lbs. frozen berries. While frozen I packed them into my nylon straining bags (knee-highs from walmart at $.33 a pair) Once they thawed I added pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, and hot water, and gently mashed them w/ a potato masher. 

10 lbs. of sugar put the SG at 1.087.

Added yeast the next day (Monday the 10th).

As of Tuesday afternoon it sounded like alka-seltzer fizzing.

No problem here getting my yeast starter (Cuvee).


Good luck w/ yours.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like alot of sugar. Was this a 3 gallon batch?


----------



## Bailey (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom-

It's a 6 gal. batch. I figure after I remove the berries in the bags I'll have around 5-51/2 gal. left.

My recipe called for 13 pounds of sugar. I started low and worked up to my SG of 1.087.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, 15# is not really enough for 6 gallons thats only 2 1/2 # per gallon. I would have doubled it 5-6# per gallon is what too shoot for. Not to worry, just make a strong f-pac.


----------



## Beta_Grumm (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a 3 gallon batch of blueberry in a primary as we speak. I had heard that they sometimes had a hard time getting the fermenting going. I made up a starter of Montrachet yeast and added must to the starter until it made a full quart starter. I added that right to the must and it took right off! I was impressed.
I used energizer, pectic enzyme and nutrient in the must.


----------



## Bailey (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom-

Most of the recipes I've found (except for blueberry ports) call for 2 1/2# per gallon. Of course there's several variations.....

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request147.asp (Port = 6lb berries)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request108.asp (Full bodied = 2lb)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request227.asp

Thanks Jack!

BTW - I'll let you know how it turns out in a few months....


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Jack, try this.
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/1064742/Blueberry-Wine-Recipe


----------



## bruno (Aug 13, 2009)

I've got 10 pounds of fresh/frozen blueberries in the freezer now, and just took delivery of my new steam juicer. I'm going to try to start the process this weekend - I'm looking forward to playing with the steamer.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2009)

bruno said:


> I've got 10 pounds of fresh/frozen blueberries in the freezer now, and just took delivery of my new steam juicer. I'm going to try to start the process this weekend - I'm looking forward to playing with the steamer.


Which one did you get?


----------



## bruno (Aug 15, 2009)

It's called a Nutri Steamer by Back to Basics.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2009)

That's the one I have.
Enjoy it..


----------



## joeswine (Aug 16, 2009)

*blueberry*

I would like to add my two cents to the fpac theory,I never freeze my fruit to concentrate the sugars,the reason I don't is I feel that one must first have good quality fruit to start with ready ,if you can uptain it in season,secondly I want all the juice I can get from the fruit with out having to add to much water,that in it self forces you to add back,knowing you will have to add water in any fashion to the mix....TOM and I come from the same school of thought and do similar things to our wines but we as good wine makers all do go our separate ways in achieving our end goal in creating a good product,well as best we can at the time sometimes that don't always happen thats when you must THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX/////???????? FPAC have good uses....but controlling the fermentation process is key to the balance of alcohol and flavor


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Joe your 2 cents are worth a buck.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2009)

5 lbs of blueberry to a gallon is a very concentrated mix. IIRC, we typically use something like 3 lbs per gallon and it comes out to have a full flavor.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2009)

I also use about 3-3 1/2 per gallon.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

Ditto I use 3 to 3 1/2 per gallon and have gotten great reviews on my blueberry. As luck would have it I am drinking a glass now, early but darn good.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2009)

The only thing is that I typically add more afterwards for an f-pack. Usually about 1/3 what I used in making it up.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 22, 2009)

Tom said:


> Wow, 15# is not really enough for 6 gallons thats only 2 1/2 # per gallon. I would have doubled it 5-6# per gallon is what too shoot for. Not to worry, just make a strong f-pac.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I think it would depend on where the blueberries came from. I used a 5 quart ice cream pail picked wild north of Cook, MN. Tasted real nice. I have 5 gallons going nowfrom 20 pounds of frozen blueberries from Sams Club and it tastes weak.
> ...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2009)

Boyd said:


> Seems those small wild berries have more flavor.



definitely possible. 

Madriver> let it age man! blueberry seems to really get better with age. there are alot of fruit wines that don't need much time, but blueberry is not one of them. it will get better!!!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 23, 2009)

I know...I know. The three P's....You would think raising 2 teenagers would of given me more! This is why I started a second gallon. It was too good from the start. What a problem to have!
 Steve


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 23, 2009)

Wade E said:


> The only thing is that I typically add more afterwards for an f-pack. Usually about 1/3 what I used in making it up.


 Wade I dont know if I am a fan of f-pacs or not. It adds flavor but also changes the flavor. Maybe I am doing something wrong?? When I tried a strawberry with vs with out an f-pac, both sweetened first, I was leaning heavily towards the one with out? It tasted more like wine while the other was more like a juice. But what will the difference be in 6 months? I dont know, yet.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 30, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Wade I dont know if I am a fan of f-pacs or not. It adds flavor but also changes the flavor.
> 
> But what will the difference be in 6 months? I dont know, yet.



i'm in the same boat. i've yet to do an f-pac, but i can see what doing fortified wines does to flavor. we have added a few things before bottling for fun (chocolate, vanilla, etc) and they take away the wine feel.

with added syrup/juice concentrate, i don't know how it would change it as we always just blend or start with more # per gallon to add flavor. maybe you need to let it age  *voice in the background* "remember the three P's" */voice*


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2009)

Guys all I can say is try it. (f-pac) just back sweeten to your taste. It just enhances the flavor not change it.


----------



## mainecr (Aug 30, 2009)

I just got done crushing 13 lbs. of blueberries for a 2 gallon batch.
JK's port recipe

6 lb. blueberries 
1/2 pt. red grape concentrate 
1/2 c. light dry malt 
1-3/4 lb. granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1-1/2 tsp. acid blend 
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer 
1/2 tsp. wine stabilizer 
4 pt. water 
crushed Campden tablet 
wine yeast 

I have Lalvin V1116, D-47, 71B-1112, EC-1118, Premier curvee, Pasteur Champane, Cotes des Blancs, and Montcrachet in stock. Yeast recommendation?

What does the malt add to the mix?

Thanks...bob


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2009)

It will thicken it a bit and give it more complexity.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 31, 2009)

*F/pacs*

the key to any wine is balance,,using a fpac for added depth and structure is good to know when to use it,how much to use and why,do you need it,,next its all a question of taste the most important ingredient in the mix theres no law that states you have to let your wine go totally dry,,rs is a by product of controlled fermentation,time it takes time to learn when to apply....be patient ....think outside the box ,,at least thats how i see it,,


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 31, 2009)

do you think wineries use f-packs? just a thought.

also, we don't have problems with enough flavor, IMO. in fact most would consider our wines "full-bodied."


----------



## joeswine (Aug 31, 2009)

*F/pacs*

I THINK SOME WINERIES DO WHAT THEY HAVE TO DO TO OVER COME THERE OWN SET OF PROBLEMS WHEN THE NEED ARISES.they USE BALANCE AND CHEMISTRY AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,BUT THE FIRST ITEM ON THEIR SHOPPING LIST IS RAW PRODUCT AND THE QUALITY OF IT..THE REST BECOMES HISTORY............FINAGLE THE BAGEL...ANOTHER IMPORTANT ITEM IS YEAST BUT THATS ANOTHER SUBJECT...


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

Joeswine; 
I like stories. Want to tell me a yeast one?


----------



## joeswine (Sep 1, 2009)

*back to basics*

ONCE UPON A TIME IN A WINERY FAR FAR AWAY...................................


----------



## St Allie (Sep 1, 2009)

joeswine said:


> ONCE UPON A TIME IN A WINERY FAR FAR AWAY...................................



A young winemaker named Joe sat down with his protege Tom ..

Tell me a story pwease.. said Tom..

Joe took another swig of moonshine and considered the request carefully.. for he didn't want to scare Tom too badly, with his stories of the 'great rampant yeasties of the winelands' and their ancient battle with the winemaking wizards..


I have just the one for you me lad, he sighed and breathing fumes heavy enough to curl young Toms hair..

he began his tale...


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2009)

St Allie said:


> A young winemaker named Joe sat down with his protege Tom ..
> 
> Tell me a story pwease.. said Tom..
> 
> ...



Do tell more you have such a way with words....


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 1, 2009)

One day while walking thru the yeast fields looking for a good ripe one to pick for my wine I came across...............


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2009)

Do tell... 
What does a yeast field look like??


----------



## St Allie (Sep 1, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> One day while walking thru the yeast fields looking for a good ripe one to pick for my wine I came across...............



A giant, wild and woolly yeastie, skipping happily and picking flowers..

(I stopped skipping and picking flowers immediately..)

'Good morning' said I to the fluffy yeastie, as he turned and saw the unsuccessful attempt to hide my yeastie net.

Then we were off across the yeast field at a spanking pace.. my little legs chasing him as fast as I could run. The net outstretched before me..almost...closer.. and then.................


( OK I'm stopping now)

Allie


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 1, 2009)

joeswine said:


> I THINK SOME WINERIES DO WHAT THEY HAVE TO DO TO OVER COME THERE OWN SET OF PROBLEMS WHEN THE NEED ARISES.they USE BALANCE AND CHEMISTRY AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,BUT THE FIRST ITEM ON THEIR SHOPPING LIST IS RAW PRODUCT AND THE QUALITY OF IT.



my point exactly. start right and you shouldn't need an f-pac, imo. i'm not bashing anyone, just stating my opinion. i spoke with my father in depth on the subject and he seems to think it's a kit thing. he doesn't see a need for it with real product. i feel the same. our wines are usually really good. we have had some fruit that is not as ripe, make inferior wine, so i can understand using it to "fix" it in home batches.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 1, 2009)

*F/pacs*

F/PACS can and do impart perfect flavoring and depth sometimes to fruit wines,or if your blending fruit with finished wine,as in a lot of wine making marketing today,the goal for a good wine maker is not to rely on them as so many do because a wine didn't turn out so good or in so cases just out right BAD,masking over a problem doesn't correct ones ability to take the proper corrective action at the time,(were not all donperions) it takes a developed skill to make a good product and F/PACS readily do have a place in this industry,and in our environment,but first (once again) you have to know how to prepare them,when to use them and how to balance them. so they don't over power the original wine or fruit wine to start with,I introduced F/PACS to our wine group and only a few are developing this art ,and TOM is definitely one of them.............THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## joeswine (Sep 1, 2009)

*Yeastie story*

I LIKE IT ALLI PLEASe TELL ME MORE


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2009)

I dought wineries use f-pacs and probably arent even allowed. Most wineries, at least the ones i have been to that make sweeter wines use sterile filters to stop the wines from fermenting to dry. I myself can not afford the Enolmatic to do so and especially the filters that have to be attached with .025 micron filters that cost about another $100 themselves. I dont necessarily use the f-plac for flavor as much as i use it for natural sugars.


----------



## lovethepirk (Sep 1, 2009)

What are f/pacs?


----------



## Bailey (Sep 2, 2009)

F-Pak = Flavor Pack. Added to a wine after fermentation to add flavor.

Usually a concentrated juice of the original fruit ingredients. But, can also be simple syrup, honey, or other flavorings added once fermentation is complete. Sorbate and K-meta should be added prior to any F-Pak to prevent secondary fermentation.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 2, 2009)

*F/pacs*

I know of two wineries who do use concentrates to enhance their fruit wines,,remember I stated they do what they have to do,to recover a not so good batch,I also stated control of fermentation is key to balance in alcohol,and flavor along with the enhancing proprieties of yeast..look at the INLAND MIST KITS ,and a whole range of wine blends out there,IT'S A BIG INDUSTRY OUT THERE PEOPLE.........THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 2, 2009)

St Allie said:


> A giant, wild and woolly yeastie, skipping happily and picking flowers..
> 
> (I stopped skipping and picking flowers immediately..)
> 
> ...


and then he turned and started to foam uncontrollably. There was foam every where and soon I could not see him and as he started to slip away I raised my yeasty net and took a big swipe. I looked and low and behold there he was caught in my net. As I reached in to grab him he.........
Allie. Tell me about a spanking pace??? Sounds interesting lol.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2009)

*Mad...
You really need a drink fast! You are starting to rambel...*


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 2, 2009)

Tom said:


> *Mad...
> You really need a drink fast! You are starting to rambel...*



or maybe he's had a few too many 

i would say we think *way outside the box *when it comes to wine making. we use ALOT of flavors and different things that are not in any recipe. believe me, we've been doing things different from day 1. we have made raspberry chipotle, choc./rasp. merlot, green tomato and more!! now we tweak our own recipes constantly and try new stuff all the time.

my dad always tells me, R and D never stops! plus it's always more fun anyway!!!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 2, 2009)

is raspberry chipotle very hot?

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Sep 2, 2009)

*Yeastie story*



joeswine said:


> I LIKE IT ALLI PLEASe TELL ME MORE



nope hehehe.. I was sidetracking the thread. 

maybe we could start a progressive wine related fictional story in the general chit chat forum..if people are interested in contributing..

just for fun!

Allie


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 2, 2009)

St Allie said:


> is raspberry chipotle very hot?
> 
> Allie



no. it's a roller coaster of a taste! sweet raspberry, raspberry, then a pepper taste. as you swallow and it's almost all down, the heat kicks in. Not harsh, but just a mild smooth heat that is more of an after-taste. it's extremely complex. one of my fav's for sure. for the spicy challenged, it would be hot. if you can't eat a jalapeno in something like chili or on a pizz, it's not for you. i can eat a jalapeno straight from the garden, which is much hotter than from a brine. it's alot less hot than from a jalapeno from a brine. 

jalapeno is more like one from a brine.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 3, 2009)

*in a winery far far away*

Ok alli lets start on monday or tiesday because of the holiday in the chit chat section ok::


----------

